# Teff Grass Hay for Wethers?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know if teff grass hay is ok for wethers? It's 5 bucks a bale cheaper than orchard grass hay around here (but still not cheap at 11 bucks a bale) - there's a cheaper grass hay at 9 bucks a bale called Sudan grass, but I thought I heard it wasn't a great goat hay. These goats are keeping me poor!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I was wondering about teff also. Any luck with it?


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Haven't bought any yet...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Timothy, Orchard and Teff all run about the same in nutritional values. Crude protein between 8 and 14 percent and has a calcium content of 0.26 to 0.27 percent. So if you can get it cheaper and its still good quality, do it 


​


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

I wasn't cheap but it was my only option. It must be tasty because they went right for it!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Good to know - thanks Dave! I hope the guy still has some... The friend who was going to pick up a load for me last week ended up with a very sick horse going down with seizures and the vet hasn't figured out what's wrong yet - poor guy!


----------

